# New cars for the 312



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Picked up a few cars for the 312.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Flyer,

We all have baggage that we carry through life with us. Glad to see your baggage is riding in style! Nice finds!

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the green versions of those cars. I like them!:thumbsup:

Anyone know where I can find New Haven decals to replace the worn off ones?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A few potential sources ...

Woodland Scenics
Walthers

and Jim / Stillakid recommended these guys a while back ...

http://www.microscale.com/

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

*Nice Cars*

Flyernut,
I also have the mail car, it works well, throws the bag about 6-8 inches across the table.
I am a new member just signed up tonight.
Thanks for sharing,
George


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> I also have the mail car, it works well, throws the bag about 6-8 inches across the table.
> I am a new member just signed up tonight.
> Thanks for sharing,
> George


Hi George. I'm also new, just signed up a week or so back. I don't have the post or anything else that goes with the baggage car. The guy I bought the cars from says he has the right stuff to complete the set at home, and he'll bring them to his store.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> I have the green versions of those cars. I like them!:thumbsup:
> 
> Anyone know where I can find New Haven decals to replace the worn off ones?


If you look in the background of one of the pictures, you'll see a set of green ones also. I have three sets of them for my 302's and I can't tell you which color I like best.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm starting to succumb to Flyer Envy, guys!

George, welcome to the Forum and to Flyer Central!


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Having all these new members that "LOVE" American Flyer, sure is "Refreshing!"
Pretty soon, the S Scale postings will surpass the O(For other!)
Welcome all!

Jim


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome, George. 

I am a recent convert to S scale myself. I still run N, HO, O, and now S, though.

I'll have to check Microscale to see if they do indeed sell S scale decals

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

*Decals*

You can also try Portline hobbies for decals or LBS Enterprise. I have pasted the links to both below.

http://www.portlines.com/

http://www.modelrailroads.net/cgi-bin/mrrlinks/go.cgi?id=1428

George


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I can vouch for Portline---they're a good, reputable supplier.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I can vouch for Portline---they're a good, reputable supplier.


+1. They have some great stuff.


----------

